# New combo on the cheap



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Step 1: Raid the piggy bank










Step 2: Order an Eagle Claw Featherlight fly rod from Amazon for $24.99 and a BPS White River Intruder reel for $29.99 (line was a Hobbs Creek BPS line for $19)

Step 3: Assemble everything once the UPS man makes his delivery










Step 4: Have fun whooping panfish on a setup you paid for with a few months of spare change




























The rod I ordered was a 6'6" 3/4wt. I liked the thought of a shorter light rod for small stream fishing for creek bass and sunfish, as well as whacking bluegills at local ponds. I got the combo for $55, and now I don't have to worry about being protective of my St Croix 3wt around here. If this thing breaks, big deal. I will replace it for another $24.99.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

That's a pretty nice looking $25 rod.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

sbreech said:


> That's a pretty nice looking $25 rod.


I was pleasantly surprised at home it felt and casted. Well worth the money.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I've been thinking of getting one of those. Seems like a sweet small stream/urban recon rod. It's way prettier than I thought. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Sweet looking outfit ! Is it a 2 pc. rod?
I've been looking for something to go on my back pack


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I own 2 or 3 Eagle Claw Featherlight fly rods and love the action. I've often wished I could get a blank and have it finished with better components (guides/reel seat/cork). Not that the Featherlight isn't "fishable" as-is, just a desire to improve on a blank that works great. 
I usually take the Featherlight when I go kayak fishing. If I damage the rod at least I won't suffer too hard financially.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Riverbum said:


> Sweet looking outfit ! Is it a 2 pc. rod?
> I've been looking for something to go on my back pack
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


It is a 2-piece.


----------



## Riverbum (Jan 27, 2013)

Might be right up my alley. Seems like it would be great for the tight , small streams in the smokeys 
Thanx


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Those featherweights are nice. A lot better than some well marketed rods 10x the price. If you want something with more bling then strip the rod to the blank and upgrade. Would be a fun project.


----------



## lmbchckn (Apr 3, 2013)

What weight fly line are you using on it? Just placed an order for one of these. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

lmbchckn said:


> What weight fly line are you using on it? Just placed an order for one of these. Looks like a lot of fun.


I have a 4wt floating Weight Forward line on mine. Seemed to cast nicely with it.


----------

